# Make-up don'ts that you do!



## rocknroll_lies (Feb 26, 2008)

I got this idea from tfs and thought it would be fun. What are the common make-up no-no's, myths and faux pas that you love to break.

- I use concealer on my lips, whenever I curl my eyelashes it is always after I have put mascara on and I if I am too tired I'll go to sleep in my make-up. 

Have fun!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 26, 2008)

I ALWAYS curl my lashes after mascara.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 26, 2008)

i go to sleep in my makeup.

i curl my lashes after mascara.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Feb 26, 2008)

I share my m/u with my best friends...


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 26, 2008)

i fall asleep with makeup on SOMETIMES.. yup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's rare when i do but when those times DO come its usually when i'm wearing little makeup.. if i know i took extra time on my makeup in the morning, i'll mos def wash even if i'm already half asleep lol

I dont wash my brushes as often as i should.. except for my liquid foundation brushes (one time i went 2 n a half days without washing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

i know bacteria grows.. i didnt seem to have the time! lol


----------



## NYDoll88 (Feb 26, 2008)

I LOVE clumpy eyelashes. I mean, not clumped all together. But huge, thick, lashes with at least 10 or more coats on them.

I also abuse my eyelash curler. I curl before mascara, after the first 5 coats, and after the next 5 coats. Plus I curl throughout the day. My eyelashes are going to fall out!

I think that's pretty much it...I'm definately a lash girl.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Feb 26, 2008)

if i am really tired, i'll go to sleep with my makeup on...and then the next morning my eyes are crusted together with mascara, and i'm starting to break out...so i tell myself i won't ever do it again...hahah til the next time i'm exhausted and lazy


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Feb 26, 2008)

I wear very dark lips in the daytime, and I wear them with smokey eyes.
And I contour (I don't wear blush on the apples of my cheeks).


----------



## rocknroll_lies (Feb 26, 2008)

@NYDoll88; I'm just the same, I LOVE clumply lashes


----------



## nashoba95 (Feb 26, 2008)

*yep i sleep with my makeup on but then i do get off at 6am so i am pretty darn tired when i walk thru the door at 7am. i have tons of makeup on my pillowcase, which is stained there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bleh oh well.*


----------



## gatsby (Feb 26, 2008)

I wear BRIGHT lips in the daytime, or whenever else I feel like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yeah... I've gone to sleep in my makeup before. It really doesn't happen often though, mascara smears are a bitch to get out of white pillowcases


----------



## amoona (Feb 26, 2008)

I wear all black smokey eyes with dark lips or red lips.
I was also told not to always line my eyes with black khol liner, but I do every single day.
I USED to wear frost colors in my crease - no more though.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 26, 2008)

I often curl my eyelashes after I've put on mascara.  I also don't wash my brushes as often as I should.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 26, 2008)

Not really make up, but I pluck my brows from the top and bottom.


----------



## bjorne_again (Feb 26, 2008)

i don't follow the trends for makeup, and if i do inadvertantly, i always end up doing stuff closer to the runway version than the real life version like they compare in magazines. I hate the soft eyes strong lips or strong eyes soft looks rule and do whatever i feel like. Play up every feature i got!  i don't follow the near-set eyes emphasize the outter lid rule. I go all out wild every time. I wear obviously nighttime makeup in the day, lots of shimmer, every colour of the rainbow on my blue eyes, glitter, line my inner rim, and way too much colour on my face. i'm addicted to it and proud. and my gloss is too thick and i love it. =) f!&$ rules =)


----------



## mollythedolly (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll go far too long without doing my nails. It's been about 2 weeks now, all I have is a tiny dot in the middle of a few nails. Yes, it really is that bad.


----------



## Babylard (Feb 26, 2008)

hahaha this is a funny thread.. i do many of these things tooo...

1.nails... i paint them and neglect them... my toes still have hot pink nail polish from 2 months ago.

2.i love clumpy lashes too!

3.on the rare occasion, i pass out with makeup on

4.i dont care about daytime/nighttime looks... i'll wear whatever glitters, sparkles, neons during the daytime if i want to

5.my eye makeup doesnt always match my outfit.  i sometimes wear blue eyes with a pink shirt or something that really clashes

6.i don't throw out my makeup nearly as much as i should.. i have blush from 6 years ago and it is still quite usable... i dont see where it went bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.i tug on my eyes when removing makeup

8.im very unsanitary with my tub of vaseline.  i dip my fingers and wipes and things in it... its a big tub too....


----------



## MACa6325xi (Feb 26, 2008)

1. I don't throw out my mascara after three months.

2. I don't throw out makeup after a year or two. My Studiofix powder is from the year 2000 (I know I should be ashamed). I have some MAC pressed powder from the 90's.


----------



## smellyocheese (Feb 26, 2008)

- I sleep with my make up on when I'm exhausted and lazy
- I rarely clean my brushes; ick
- I'm lazy to pluck stray eyebrows as soon as they pop out
- I tug my eye all over the place when I'm putting on liners and removing make-up; I'm gonna pay for this
- I almost always have pale lips due to laziness to touch-up colour all the time
- I don't throw out any of my make-up that can still be used and is not itching on my face. My pure essentials pressed powder is about 6  years old.


----------



## msmack (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_Not really make up, but I pluck my brows from the top and bottom._

 
I do this too!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 27, 2008)

At 40, you have a rule book.  The rule book got thrown in the trash along with the midlife crisis.

I wear glitter in the day.

I wear vivid lipsticks with vivid e/s

I don't do the pale lips with colorful eyes. Well, that's not all the time true.  

I basically do what I want with the makeup.  I did the rules in my 20s & 30s.  That got old.  Now, I am a grown up at least by age.  I am old enough to wear m/up the way I want to now, before it's too late.


----------



## janwa09 (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't really follow expiration dates lol.


----------



## ChloeisCrazy (Feb 27, 2008)

I do a lot of those too!
- curl my lashes after mascara
- love clumpy lashes
- I don't wash my brushes often enough...eep


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 27, 2008)

I keep my makeup longer than recommended (unless I can tell it's bad, of course)
I wear glitter on my eyes even though it's not eye-safe.
I also wear pigments that aren't recommended for eyes on eyes, or not recommended for the lips on lips.


----------



## liv (Feb 27, 2008)

-I don't toss stuff because of a certain deadline.  I only throw stuff away when it's turned.
-I need to wash my brushes more often
-I have fallen asleep without washing my face.  I always regret it the next morning and scold myself.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 27, 2008)

I think I do almost everything mentioned except sleep in mine. And, that's only because I have to be comfortable when I sleep and I would probably freak out if I turned over and saw an eyelash strip on the pillow. 

I don't follow rules. I just do what looks good. And sometimes looking good requires you to be a bit bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 27, 2008)

I keep stuff longer than i should -why spend a fortune on something, use a tenth of it, then throw it out?!

I sleep in makeup.

I wear what i want -including thick black liquid eyeliner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I pluck my eyebrows to next to nothing and draw them on.


----------



## nunu (Feb 27, 2008)

hair related- i pick at my hair..


----------



## kristina ftw! (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't curl my lashes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to get an eyelash curler!


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_At 40, you have a rule book.  The rule book got thrown in the trash along with the midlife crisis.

I basically do what I want with the makeup.  I did the rules in my 20s & 30s.  That got old.  Now, I am a grown up at least by age.  I am old enough to wear m/up the way I want to now, before it's too late._

 
SparklingWaves, I LIKE the way you think!  

I'm over 40, too.  I prefer matte eyeshadows in neutral colors but sometimes I like a little shimmer---or maybe a matte shadow in a color---even BLUE!  

I love lip gloss and I especially love glittery lips---and not just at night.

I wear foundation on my forehead.  Why not?  I don't have wrinkles there. 

I read the magazines but will buy and wear what I like---not what some expert tells me I "should" wear.   "Color Me Beautiful" be damned!

And I don't always remember to wash my brushes.  

This is an amazing thread!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 27, 2008)

I can't believe that some of these dont's are even dont's...Anyways the only "don'ts" that I do is wearing eye makeup colours that are the same as the ones in the outfit I am wearing and wearing dramatic eyes during the daytime. I do these most of the time and don't give a damn if they are dont's honestly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's it really.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_hahaha this is a funny thread.. i do many of these things tooo...

1.nails... i paint them and neglect them... my toes still have hot pink nail polish from 2 months ago.

2.i love clumpy lashes too!

3.on the rare occasion, i pass out with makeup on

4.i dont care about daytime/nighttime looks... i'll wear whatever glitters, sparkles, neons during the daytime if i want to

5.my eye makeup doesnt always match my outfit. i sometimes wear blue eyes with a pink shirt or something that really clashes

6.i don't throw out my makeup nearly as much as i should.. i have blush from 6 years ago and it is still quite usable... i dont see where it went bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.i tug on my eyes when removing makeup

8.im very unsanitary with my tub of vaseline. i dip my fingers and wipes and things in it... its a big tub too...._

 
you and I must be twins. 

when i'm up to it,i go to school lookin like a hard working drag queen on her way to a cher concert.(i don't even know what that means. drag queens like cher, right???)
but you're supposed to look simple at school and be focused on "learning". F*ck that!
I'm not too into the change your makeup within blah blah weeks.


----------



## clamster (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocknroll_lies* 

 
_- I use concealer on my lips._

 
That's not a bad thing to do, make up artist do that to tone down the color of the lip so lip colors apply more true to their color. I think MAC has a product called lip erase that's like concealer for lips.


-I love clumpy lashes too!
-Don't wash my brushes to often
-Share make up
-Have cream products over 5 years old
-Pick at my face and hair


----------



## Trista (Feb 27, 2008)

Glad to know I'm not the only one breaking beauty "rules". I actually break a lot of them but the most common I do is sleep with my makeup on ( i'm lazy at times) and I use reflect glitter on my eyes event though they are not considered eye safe. Oh and I do a bold lip with dark eyes when ever I feel in the mood.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 27, 2008)

i wear coloured glitters on my face/lips/eyes/hair, concealer + powder on my lips, matte brown lipstick, black khol in my eyebrows on occasion, i love clumpy mascara, panda eyes, sepia tones, i wear brown blush on my eyelids sometimes, & i wear powder on bare skin.


----------



## Hilly (Feb 27, 2008)

- going to bed with makeup on. Like very often
I've got stained pillowcases because of this lol

-not washing brushes

-picking at zits


----------



## athena123 (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't believe in rules, just common sense. I don't follow trends in either fashion or makeup; instead I go with my distinct style and update with a little of this and that every year. 

I'm 43 and don't believe that neutral colors are my only options. Sometimes I'll rock the bright/bold. 

shudder, I'd never fall asleep with my makeup on but sometimes I'll fall asleep before I apply moisturizer. 

I never curl my eyelashes. 

I never use lip liner. 

I still have a tube of mascara from a year ago and I still use it; it's nice and liquidy, doesn't smell bad and hey this sucker was expensive I'm not throwing it out until I absolutely have to! :LOL

I have a few eyeshadows that are 3 years old. No mold, odd smell so I still use them. Liquid products I tend to throw out more quickly. 

Um...I have been known to go to the grocery store without makeup on


----------



## jomar_makeup (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_I wear all black smokey eyes with dark lips or red lips.
I was also told not to always line my eyes with black khol liner, but I do every single day.
I USED to wear frost colors in my crease - no more though._

 
Is it a health reason or fashion reason that people say not to always line your eyes with black khol liner?  I do the same thing.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Feb 27, 2008)

I dont wear makeup to bed anymore but I a few years ago I used to wear EVERYTHING to bed including fake eyelashes so that I looked pretty when I slept at my boyfriends house lol... He told me to stop doing it after all his pillowcases were stained with black hahaha.  He still teases me about it! 

I wear shimmer on EVERYTHING, eyes, lips, face all at once.... I love sparkle

I use my eyelash curler after mascara too and heat up the curler.... my eyelashes are gunna fall out one day!

I am very diligent about throwing out mascara when Im supposed to BUT everything else stays until it starts to smell bad! 

I wear tooo tooooo much makeup during the day and sometimes really bright colors or smokey eyes! 

Not really makeup related but when I had blonde hair (its dyed dark brown now) It was PLATINUM and I would get spray tans and it would look soooo unnatural but I loved it anyways.


----------



## seabird (Feb 27, 2008)

i sleep in my make-up, curl my lashes and put on as much mascara as i want, share my make-up with my friends and i don't wash my brushes as often as i should. i also stick my fingers in all my make-up, especially lip products. i like wearing concealer lips and lots of eyeliner.

and i haven't died yet, got any infections or had anything bad happen to me at all. i think it's all a bit overhyped.


----------



## RaynelleM (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't wash my brushes as often as I should.
I sometimes fall asleep with make-up on but then I'll wake up in the middle of the night and wash it off ... lol but that's only bc I wake up and remember my contacts are still in.
I wear bright colours in the daytime.
I match my eyeshadow to my tops ... sometimes ... but only when I'm in a rush. (omg I just had a flashback to a few years ago when I wore a neon green sweater w/ matching earrings and bitter on my lids eek!! ... what a sight I must have been!!)
I don't throw away old make-up (except mascara), even make-up I no longer use. I have drawer full of old eyeshadows and lipsticks. And I still use eyeshadows that I bought in 2004 ... no way I'm tossing my chrome yellow when it's not even close to being done!!
I wear clear gloss all the time, over lipsticks and lipglosses, (haha that's like 3 layers) ... I like my lips shiny even tho matte lips are supposed to be in style now.
oh and I line my waterline everyday whether or not I wear anything on my lids.


----------



## rocknroll_lies (Feb 27, 2008)

Ha, I'm glad people are replying. This isn't really I don't but I don't own lip-gloss of any sort, I know most people love it but in-fact hate I lip-gloss. *hides*


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 27, 2008)

1) I don't wear mascara everyday. I love mascara but I am too lazy so I will do a full face and just curl my lashes. My lashes are black, so it doesn't look bad but with mascara on my eyes are noticably bigger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2) I don't do the crease thing. I think it's the shape of my almond shaped asian eyes...it's just not flattering on me.

3) A comb hardly ever touches my hair.

4) I dread going to the salon. My hair is TOO LONG - touching my waistline. I have a phobia due to a history of horrible experiences. 

5) I don't do my brows. I started to shape within the last year or two but I don't fill them.

6) I adore colourful e/s but I always chicken out for going out. 

7) I don't follow expiry dates. I just do the smell and texture test.

8) I stear clear of facials. I think they are damaging for my skin. I also don't like to over-cleanse. I think it bad for the PH balance of the face. BUT I am religious about moisturizing!


----------



## sleepyhead (Feb 27, 2008)

for some reason, i'm "mentally incapable" of going to bed with my make up on. if i am too tired to wash my face, i just end up sitting there for hours resenting the urge to go to bed immediately. and usually end up falling asleep sitting down, but technically, i never go to bed with make up on

i always forget to use mascaras
i never remember to reapply lipsticks after eatting
i pick on my acne even when i'm wearing foundation
i don't take my clothings into consideration when applying makeup


----------



## mariecinder (Feb 27, 2008)

Sometimes I sleep in my make up...but its BE so it should be okay right?! lol
I curl my lashes after mascara
Sometimes I'll match my make up to my clothes.
I keep mascara for too long
I don't wash my brushes often enough
I wear bright lips in the daytime (I recently rocked Girl About Town on a Sunday afternoon mall trip lol)

Um...I think that's about all.


----------



## twilightessence (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NYDoll88* 

 
_I LOVE clumpy eyelashes. I mean, not clumped all together. But huge, thick, lashes with at least 10 or more coats on them.

I also abuse my eyelash curler. I curl before mascara, after the first 5 coats, and after the next 5 coats. Plus I curl throughout the day. My eyelashes are going to fall out!

I think that's pretty much it...I'm definately a lash girl._

 
My friend told me that when she was in high school she did that. Put on lots of mascara and curled her lashes through out the day. One day she curled them and she basically cut them off. They were so dry from the mascara they broke off and they never grew back, she has to wear false ones everyday now... I refuse to curl my lashes after hearing that story LOL.

I'm sure I do a lot of make up don'ts LOL. I literally just started wearing make up last year so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I do go to sleep with my make up a lot, usually naps. I probably don't wash my brushes as often as I should and probably a million other things. Oh, the new thing apparently is I wear Paint Pot under my lipstick LOL. But hey, it made it stay longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. And as long as I don't get a reaction from it why not?


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 28, 2008)

Let's see...

* I refuse to throw out my makeup until it's icky, with the exception of mascara, eye infections are the gross.
*I don't wear foundation, only under-eye concealer.  Mostly it's because every foundation/tinted moisturizer or concealer I've tried makes me break out.
*I keep my nailpolishes forever and ever and ever.  
*I pick my zits!!!
*I let my nieces play with my makeup sometimes...I'll never use it all.

Yep, that's pretty much it.


----------



## Kalico (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_My friend told me that when she was in high school she did that. Put on lots of mascara and curled her lashes through out the day. One day she curled them and she basically cut them off. They were so dry from the mascara they broke off and they never grew back, she has to wear false ones everyday now... I refuse to curl my lashes after hearing that story LOL_

 
OMG, that is scary! I think I'll stop doing that now...


----------



## aziajs (Feb 28, 2008)

Hmmm...

I go to sleep in my makeup up once in a while

I match my shadow or lip color to my outfit

I wear dark liner with light lip color

I don't wash my brushes religiously

I don't moisturize at night after I take off my makeup

I don't follow the expiration dates except for mascara

I curl my lashes only after I have applied mascara


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't moisturize under makeup. Moisturizer doesn't prevent wrinkles, and if my skin is not dry there's more of a chance that it will clog pores. I use a heavy layer of primer, and the thinnest layer of foundation.  I don't buy all the old wives tales......

I love a big, glossy lip or a really bold matte lip- and I'm over 45. 


I don't think black eyeliner and lashes are da bomb. (They are severe and aging)

I don't follow the trends.

I mix cosmetic lines. I may have Sally Hansen gloss over a Chanel lipstick. 


I don't like to blend. I had ten years of fine arts college-very few of the great painters blended anything-they made decisive stokes.

I don't contour my face.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seabird* 

 
_i sleep in my make-up, curl my lashes and put on as much mascara as i want, share my make-up with my friends and i don't wash my brushes as often as i should. i also stick my fingers in all my make-up, especially lip products. i like wearing concealer lips and lots of eyeliner.

and i haven't died yet, got any infections or had anything bad happen to me at all. i think it's all a bit overhyped._

 
I don't think it's overhyped .I think its far too underhyped!  The herpes zoster virus can live on lipgloss or lipstick-inactive since its a virus-till it is appled to a new person's lips. Viruses use your DNA or RNA to replicate. Once you receive herpes, its yours forever.
People also can get staph and strep infections from sharing makeup. Also, if you throw your brushes and makeup in the same case in your purse, the brushes get loaded with the bacteria from the outside of the case. If you put your powder on the restroom sink top , what if it falls on the floor. It's like wiping the floor against your face from the public toilet room, not to mention that a toilet can aerate bacteria a distance of 25 feet. Why play Russian Roulette with hygeine. Bo one with pink eye, staph or herpes is attractive.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 28, 2008)

~I sleep in my makeup, and sometimes if I'm rreealllyy lazy, I just reapply concealer and touch up the shadow and mascara and out the door I go!

~I don't wash brushes as often as I should

~I pluck my eyebrows any- and everywhere

~I wear whatever look I feel like anywhere--be it to school, church, the mall, day, night

~I love to literally match my makeup to my outfit

~I have makeup was past the expiration date

~I pick at my zits and bite my nails (not at once)

~I don't change the pad on my eyelash curler as often as I should

~Sometimes in a hurry, I apply my makeup direct from the container with my finger

~I wear a kinda-heavy foundation everyday

~Once in a great while I skip on the suncreen and settle for my SPF15 moisturizer

~I paint my nails about every two weeks--unless I forget!

This thread makes me feel so much better!!  I'm not the only one who these things!!


----------



## foomph (Feb 29, 2008)

-I put on foundation with my fingers.  I've tried brushes and sponges.  I like sponges, but i can wash my hands right before i put on foundation and it's less wasteful and clean!  Brushes just never really work for me.

-I wear frosts in my crease.  Apparently that's a no-no?  I read it above somewhere...

-I wear a lot of waterproof mascara (almost daily)


----------



## aaj83 (Feb 29, 2008)

-i don't wear mascara everytime i leave

- i never fill in my brows...hmm..come to think of it...i don't touch them at all..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- i don't use foundation at all

- sometimes i use my fingers to apply e/s...and always use my fingers to apply concealers...but i make sure to wash my hands before using them..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- i sometimes forget to wash my brushes...i hardly washed them...BUT..i just got the brush cleaner from mac..LOVE IT...now whenever i use my brushes i just spray the cleaner on my brush and wipe the brushes properly on a tissue..all clean and nice..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- i try to pop my zits sometimes..(ya i know..eewww)

- i am constantly picking at my face...scratching off flaky skin i think i have..:-/

- i tug at my eyes when applying liner and taking off eye-makeup.. (sigh...i am trying to be a lil gentle now..after reading about the wrinkles..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..)

- i hardly wear sunscreen before leaving the house...trying to get rid of that habit as well

- i don't throw products away until they have a weird smell or texture to it....

MY GOD..I HAVE A LOOONG LIST..!! :-(


----------



## jennybabey (Mar 1, 2008)

I curl my lashes after mascara, every freaking day. lmao.
i line my inner rims, and love glittery lip gloss. 
i don't throw out lip gloss, blush etc. if it still works, it works!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 1, 2008)

The two main things i can think of are 
- I use my mascara after the 3 month period
- sometimes I match my eyeshadow to my clothes, but hey it looks good when done right!

The good things are i wash my brushes alot and never share my makeup with anyone.


----------



## Ang9000 (Mar 1, 2008)

I line my inner rims
I don't throw my mascara out till it's dried up (or anything else for that matter)
I don't curl my lashes
I dont clean my brushes as often as I should
I wear whatever makeup I feel like regardless of where I'm going, sometimes I wear nothing!
I rarely paint my nails, they're always breaking anyways
I often have bare lips because I cant be bothered to reapply gloss or lipstick & whenever I wear it, my daughter wants constant kisses!
I pick my spots

But in my defence, I never share my makeup or sleep with it on unless Im VERY drunk & even then I wake up in the middle of the night & have to take it off or I cant get back to sleep


----------



## Lissah (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't change/wash my compact puff as often as I should.  I wash my brushes regularly but I actually prefer my blush brush after a few days of not washing it.  I've shared my makeup with my sister.  I dab a Qtip on my toungue to clean up a mascara smear near my eyes.  Ive used lipbalm on my eyelids.  When I have a cold, I'll apply blistex or other cheap balm to my nose and the area below it because I blow constantly.  I do throw it out after the cold though.
Not really MU related but I used to wear my extended wear contacts for months at a time.  I was supposed to dispose after a week.  Now as I've gotten older my eyes are dryer and I remove my extended wear as soon as I get home.  I can't even nap with them in because my eyes sort of open (not because of the contacts) as I sleep and I wake up with them literally dried onto my eye.


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't wash my brushes as often as I should.
I let my friends use my makeup, and I use theirs. But not lip products, cos I'm prone to coldsores.
I keep products for longer than I should. 
I still use a mascara I bought last summer.
I don't follow day/night make up rules, I always wear bright/glittery/dark smoky eyes during the day.
I sometimes go to bed without taking off my make up.
I have never owned a concealor. I keep meaning to buy one though, I have baad under eye circles. 
I wear waaay to much blusher. And I don't just put it on the apples of my cheeks, I often bring it up to my temples. I love it though. 
I usually apply foundation with my fingers. I find I get a more natural finish than with brushes. 
I normally don't bother filling in my eyebrows, unless I've plucked them into a weird shape. I tend to rub my eyebrows a lot. 
I don't wear sunscreen often enough. 
I put eyeshadows on my waterline.
I still use nail varnish I bought ten years ago. 
I love glittery lip gloss. 
I never curl my lashes. 

Gosh that's a long list.


----------



## mocha_queen (Mar 2, 2008)

I use too much of bright pink blush when i go for the smokey eyes look and I dont even blend the blush in well.


----------



## astronaut (Mar 3, 2008)

*I go to sleep with makeup on... A LOT!
*I don't throw my makeup away after x amount of months.
*I absolutely DESPISE the whole day/evening makeup thing. I can understand if it was worded work/school to dining out/clubbing but I don't get the whole day to evening thing. I'm not going to wear my makeup according to what it looks like outside. Even when I'm at places during the night time, there are usually lights, so what's the point? So it's more accepting for me to wear bolder colors just because it's darker outside? So should I coordinate my makeup with the weather since it's gloomy and raining outside today too? I'll just wear what I want, day or night. Screw that.
*Oh, and I sometimes wear bold lips and eyes together.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 3, 2008)

oh man where do i start:
sometimes i dont wash my face at night.. (rarely, but it
still happens), i dont throw out my make up as much as
i should, i dont wash my brushes as much as i should (yuck
i knowww).


----------



## ne0ndice (Mar 3, 2008)

I sleep in my make-up sometimes, I used lipliner for eyeshadow bases sometimes, and I don't wash my brushes often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I will do so now, hahah.


----------



## hello_kitty (Mar 3, 2008)

-never ever take off makeup before bed
-i use mascara forever... never throw out after 3months, that's a waste!
-rarely clean my brushes
-rarely does foundation and concealer

those are my major ones.  of course, i am sure the rest of the 'normal' world thinks pairing bright yellow and purple eyeshadows together is a bad thing, haha.

oh, and i am a microbiologist, and i am still lazy about makeup hygiene.  i don't share, though... not because of germs, but because i don't share my precious mac!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 3, 2008)

*i wear dark lipliner/lighter lipstick sometimes 

i also sleep in makeup (just no foundation) when i wanna feel sexier in bed hahha*


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Mar 3, 2008)

i do not always moisturize...

and i am a huge fan of bold eyes and lips...oops.


----------

